# Keeping it G rated.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I saw something at work today that I thought you might enjoy. 
I was at work putting siding on the house we are building. I walked over to the saw to cut my board and I saw something out in the field on the bank of a frozen pond. I realized that they were two red foxes and they were doing what you might expect a male and female fox to be doing during breeding season. They were making noises,that I assume foxes make while they are mating. Suddenly another red came racing in and disrupted the ordeal. The two males started fighting and squawling. They would break apart and chase the female around the pond and across the pond squawking and screaming at each other. The males would engage again and fight some more. I watched the show for probably 15 minutes that I should have been working, but what the boss doesn't know won't hurt him. They trio finally raced off across the field and I lost sight of them. I saw a fox later in the morning on the pond bank, but there's no telling which one it was. Anyways there should be a family of little foxes later in the season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Three red foxxs... Aunt Esther is in for double trouble now.

You'll know where to find them come fall.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Would have made some good video.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I think I would have shot the intruder, so the couple could go on about their business, lol but on second thought the so called intruder may have just found out why he wasnt getting any !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one, I guess the customer pays for the 15 minute movie break.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Interesting...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm thinking a recording of the sounds would be a nice addition to the ecaller....................


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

how do you say don't stop, don't stop in fox


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

220swift said:


> I'm thinking a recording of the sounds would be a nice addition to the ecaller....................


I was thinking about the same thing Mike, I wish I could have gotten it on video so I could try to mimic those sounds. If you could have seen the way the second male came charging in , I believe it could be an awesome sequence to try to call the reds this time of year. 
I've used a lot of fox sounds to call in coyotes that have been educated, but never really targeted fox. But if I could get em coming charging like the one did, it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I was thinking about the same thing Mike, I wish I could have gotten it on video so I could try to mimic those sounds. If you could have seen the way the second male came charging in , I believe it could be an awesome sequence to try to call the reds this time of year.
> I've used a lot of fox sounds to call in coyotes that have been educated, but never really targeted fox. But if I could get em coming charging like the one did, it could be a lot of fun.


exactly what I was thinking...................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If I were the boss the upsetting factor would be that my employee failed to use his cell phone on the clock. To either video the scene for my later viewing or to call me over.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

kiyote said:


> how do you say don't stop, don't stop in fox


a ring da ding da ding da ding I think is what the fox says


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Your a lucky man. I bet except Mart Stouffer and a few others, have witnessed such an ordeal.

Many say they would of liked to have the sound recorded. I ask you this question why?

Ask yourself how would I use that sound on the stand.

Was it the sound that really made the other fox come in, or was it smell of a hot female.

Was the one that came in a male. Or was it another female protecting her denning area while her mate was off hunting?

((Foxes generally are monogamous and mate for life. They do this for a reason. Both raise the kits. However the male sometimes meets with a hot female while out hunting, he will take her. If that is performed in the den/hunting area of his first wife, she'll attack. ))

I didn't read that after the attack if the male remained tied to the female. It seems unusual for him to be able to untie for a fight as ties last quite awhile even in wild candid. I have seen domestic dogs tied for as long as 37 minutes. Its a dangerous time if they try to pull away or get attacked.

I found this on the internet so you all can see what I mean. I cant believe its actually a tie with two foxes.

https://youtu.be/SFImTdRVU7Y

My point is this to callers, just because "its a mating sound" it does not mean it's a good "call sound". There are many reason besides the sounds that would cause an invasion of another critter of the same species. Usually its not the mating sound itself, I say this as one lesson all predator callers need to learn is critters wont risk injury. Thus an attack Its usually more important than that, 1) trespassing protection or 2) breeding scents being smelled.

Just my 2 cents from seeing allot in the wild.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

can't say what foxes dig but most women will ignore the mating calls when passing a construction site.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't understand why a person wouldn't want to try the sounds on a stand. What would you lose, either you're gonna have action or not. Same reason a person might use female estrus whines when they are hunting coyotes. Or like when I use a cow estrus call when I'm trying to call in a bull elk. The commotion of what happens when breeding occurs makes others curious or maybe try to get in on the action. 
I do know that when I saw and heard the commotion, that they were tied, but I don't know for how long, maybe they weren't fully engaged. But when the third fox charged in they became seperated.
It could have been a female defending her denning area, or a male trying to take the female another male, or the female's mate trying to take his mate from a male that had intruded and stole his mate.
I wasn't able to conduct an interview and determine the status of the relationship between the three. All a person can do is speculate. 
I still wish that I had been able to record the sounds so that I could try and imitate them with my diaphragms.


----------

